
How to spot a psychopath - kareemm
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2011/may/21/jon-ronson-how-to-spot-a-psychopath?CMP=twt_gu
======
evo
The author told a story-like version of this in a This American Life episode:
[http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/385/p...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/385/pro-se) (the first section after the prologue)

